# Anyone ever had ovarian cysts?



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello,I just wondered if anyone has ever an ovarian cyst. During one of the tests i had to try and diagnose ibs i was told i had a cyst, but that it could not be the cause of severe stomach pain, which is made worse by eating or drinking anything? Does anyone know anything about this? or ever experienced pain like this?


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I was a lso told that my ovarian cysts could not cause any of my pain but four surgeries later and four years of searching for the root cause of my horrific lower abdominal pain they figured it was related to my cysts. I had been on anti-spasmotics which did not help but a few months ago have been placed on birth control pill and I am almost completely pain free, although I still have cysts. You should look into it if you are having bad pain with your cysts.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I've had lots of small cysts, including hemorrahgic ones. Cysts shouldn't make the "stomach" hurt, but if you mean "abdomen" (and not stomach), I would say that, yes, some cysts can cause pain in the lower abdominal/pelvic region. Though my cysts were generally quite small, to my knowledge, I could often feel them, though I was told I shouldn't be able to. After I had my full hyster. a few months ago, the doc said that once again I had a bleeding cyst; she said that cysts like that can be especially painful and might even cause lower GI problems. Finally, she admitted it!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have had a 10 lb ovarian cyst that burst inside me....we didn't know until I had to get my appendix out. I remember pain, but don't know if it was my cyst or my rumbling appendix before they took it out.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Seems to me a large cyst could cause problems with anything internal that it presses against. They told me I had a large functional cyst, but when it hadn't gone away on its own in over a year it had to be removed. It turned out to be a benign tumor that was pressing against my bladder. Since it was removed, my urgency problem is almost cured.How big of a cyst is it? As HipJan said, are you talking about actual "stomach" pain, or could it be intestinal? Is the cyst fluid-filled? (A cyst with blood inside could be a sign of endometriosis, which causes all kinds of problems with other abdominal organs.)


----------



## SMax82 (Jan 9, 2003)

I am 20 years old and when I was 16, I had two ovarian cysts. One was the size of a quarter and the other was the size of a golf ball. The smaller one ruptured...I have never experienced any pain like that before. I'll never forget what that felt like! The pain was so unbearable, I wanted to die! After it ruptured, my doctor put me on birth control to shrink the other one and prevent more cysts from developing in the future. So far so good! I just hope that no one has to experience excruciating pain like that!


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

I too have a cyst. It developed after I had my hyst back in Jan on the one and only ovary. The pain that comes from that can be unbearable some days. I have had days where I have been bedridden. Just pressing in on my right side of my tummy can cause me to scream. It has burst and redevelpoed and I tell you that is hell. As the last person said I would wish that on anyone. It is looking like I will lose my only ovary now because of it. A third suregery in a year. My body feels like a sugical war zone. Get a gyn to check that cyst and see the size and what type it is . This is really iportant. Cause it could be pressing on some things inside and causeing more pain as mine does. Good luck.Denise


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I get cysts and they burst and go away.I have had 3 do that so far.It can be painful,but luckily my body seems to take care of them.


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies and all the info. all very helpful







- I was told that I had one cyst about two or three centimetres in size and scarring over the fallopian tube on the right side. I have got to go and see the gyn. in six weeks to see if it has changed or gone away.The pain is mainly all over the abdomen and is made much worse during a period, did wonder whether it could be pressing on anything else internally but the doctors said it wouldn't guess i'll find out soon!!


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Yes I have a mess of them on both of my ovaries. And actually I've had 2 doctors tell me they can irritate your IBS. Usually when they break, the fluid hangs around and irritates your intestines. Makes perfect sense. I get a lot of pain from mine. And my periods were becoming very messed up. I'm also on the pill which was helping, but I believe I need a different pill because my periods are getting messed up again and I'm having pain there again. It certainly isn't the cause for my IBS alone, but I don't think it helps it any!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

I had a cyst on one ovary for awhile, but it resolved on its own.


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

At the beginning of April, I went to the doctor for what I thought was a bladder infection, and found out that I have 2 large cysts on the left and 4 small one on the right. That pretty much explained why I wasn't feeling well. Anyway they put me on straight estogen, in the hopes that it will resolve itself, I go back the end of May for another ultra sound. In the meantime, when my IBS is acting up, it makes it much more painful, and frankly the thought of sex while it is happening is not attractive to me in the least! The doctor gave me darvocet for pain, but I only take it if I have to, makes me C. I am hoping that this is over soon. Can anyone tell me about how long it takes to feel better??? And when you over do it, like working out, do you find that it can make the pain worse?


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

When I have ibs pain mine is all under my belly button..I have two cysts..One the size of a golfball the other the size of a dime..the one on my right is the golf ball size,,it hurts constantly and with bcp all i ever get is constant breakthru bleeding.


----------



## Mercedes . (Apr 4, 2003)

I found that any sort of exercise made the pain in my abdomen worse, before I found out about the cyst I was really into kickboxing and always ended up with a sharp pain on my right side did not ever know why, - guess I do now!!







Started to do some light exercise the other day and ended up making the pain worse so i guess it must all be linked!


----------



## SunshineSheridan (Apr 29, 2003)

MercedesI HATE WHEN DOCTORS SAY CYSTS DON'T CAUSE PAIN. I've had about 25 total (both ovaries), had the left ovary removed because a 6 cm blew it out. Tubes were squashed with adhesions. I just went in to gyn because I have pain in the lower right side (I knew it was a cyst). She said she could feel a 2 cm cyst and said "it shouldn't hurt, it's so small!". well, it does hurt. During ultrasound, it showed the cyst pressing against my bowel. Geez, doc, you think that might be causing my bloating?Most resolve on their own, although it does hurt, and causes lots of pain during periods. It is most likely causing your belly woes. If it doesn't clear up in 30 to 60 days, go back for another ultrasound to check the size and location. Good Luck.Sunshine


----------

